# Root-Server & Windows



## Theeagle (17. Juli 2004)

Muss gleich noch nen Thread starten.

Und zwar gibt ja jetz vermehr angebote für root-server mit windows systemen!

Beispiel is IPX-Server mit windows server 2003 Web Edition!

Ich hab gehört man kann sich dann per Remote Desktop verbinden!
Normal kann man dann ja richtig mit Maus und grafischer oberfläche steuern oder?

Gibt für Windows auch sowas wie Confixx? Oder wie macht man das da alles.
Ist es möglich durch Freeware nen Windows Server auf den selben leistungsumfang wie nen LinuxServer zu bringen?

Gibts dazu anleitungen im Internet? auch mal so allgemein zu der steuerung mit Remote Desktop. Theoretisch ist das ja extrem komfortabel. Aber funktionierts auch so wie ich mir das vorstell?

hmmm...viele Fragen und wahrscheinlich wenige antworten. weil ich bisher noch niemand im netz gefunden hab der ein Windows Server betreibt...aber irgendwo müssen diese Leute ja stecken..darum versuch ichs hier 

schön abend noch
bye!


----------



## Norbert Eder (18. Juli 2004)

Ad Remote Desktop: 
VNC kennst vermutlich. Ist dasselbe nur dass hier nur die Teile des Bildes aufgebaut werden, die sich tatsächlich geändert haben. (TightVNC machts ja auch so, allerdings is der RD um einiges schneller). Aufpassen musst hier jedoch bei einigen Dingen:

- du möchtest ein sicheres System. Musst also beim Terminal Server die Verschlüsselung hochdrehen, die jedoch standardmäßig nur bei 128 Bit liegt, was also nicht besonders viel ist. Entweder fährst ein VPN oder du arbeitest mit Zertifikaten um diese "Schwachstelle" auszugleichen. Hierzu gibts auf Microsofts Technet einiges zu lesen.

- Welche Tools würdest denn Benutzen wollen? Mailserver gibts zB den Mecury (Pegasus) der free ist und eigentlich alles kann was man braucht (POP3, Imap, Mailinglists usw.) Configtools gibts für den MS-SQL-Server usw. 

Ad Anleitungen:
Ja, gibt es zu hauf, es will nur gesucht werden


----------

